# Steelhead Fin Clips.



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

wartfroggy said:


> You know REG, you don't have to ruin a good fishery for everyone. Shark fishing off of Big Pt Sauble has mostly stayed under the radar for a long time. It is a beautiful time of year when the run starts, as they seem to migrate around the point the same time the whales and dolphins come up from the Chicago area. Hector usually gives me a call when the whales make it up to the Whitehall area, to let me know it is coming since the sharks are usually very close behind them. If you ever get a chance to get out and whale watch in the Chicago area in the summer, it is a great trip. You can get more info here. http://www.lakemichiganwhales.com/ It is hit or miss in the fall, depending on when the salmon start to run the rivers, water temps, etc.


It's all about the wind direction, and speed. On-shore temps change a lot depending on the wind changes. Warmer temps bring out swimmers, which attract Sharks. 
I heard that Beaver Island is a sleeper spot for great lakes whale watching. Apparently they birth their calves on the backside of the Island, then raise the young in that general area until they are ready to migrate.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

irishmanusa said:


> Not sure why you guys think this thread is funny? It really is a serious situation. Nobody laughed when the 3 year old boy fell off the breakwater at Grand Haven and was eaten by a Killer Whale.


Rumor has it that it wasn't a killer whale, rather the boy was swallowed by a Nile/Yellow Perch hybrid. These aggressive creatures were believed to be illegally stocked by certain radical individuals bent on checking the imminent asian carp invasion. It was noted by US Wildlife and Fisheries investigators that a gazillion of them were stocked into the lake.


----------



## Carpmaster (Apr 1, 2004)

I thought the Kangs were the top of the food chain and everything had crashed?


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Carpmaster said:


> I thought the Kangs were the top of the food chain and everything had crashed?


Kangs crashed because the whales and sharks ate them.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

diztortion said:


> Kangs crashed because the whales and sharks ate them.


The kangs crashed when tamer was born...fact


----------



## irishmanusa (Mar 10, 2009)

REG said:


> Rumor has it that it wasn't a killer whale, rather the boy was swallowed by a Nile/Yellow Perch hybrid. These aggressive creatures were believed to be illegally stocked by certain radical individuals bent on checking the imminent asian carp invasion. It was noted by US Wildlife and Fisheries investigators that a gazillion of them were stocked into the lake.


The fact is that the US Fisheries "intended" to plant a Gazillion of the Nile/Yellow Perch Hybrid's, but the DEQ blocked the stocking efforts and only half a Gazillion made there way into the Great Lakes System. 

The one's that survived and have reproduced naturally, are second only to Brown Trout on the food chain. They spawn in the dead of winter only in the PM River's "Snag Only" section. 

*To stay on topic:* all Nile/Yellow Perch Hybrids have "Clipped Fins".


----------

